# My 30g shallow tank



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Long overdue. Wanted to start off with some pics and then ask if you guys know what's wrong with my gold torch. Both my gold torches are small and receding. if worst case I might see if colin from reef boutique can nurse it back to health since my tank is only a couple months old.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are some pics. Just did a 5g wc and got a lot of junk/debris from the AIO in the back. might be better now. Time will tell. Everything else is fine. just the gold torches.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

I also want to get rid of the middle zoa rock. Originally i had a plan to leave that empty so I can put scolys possibly a carpet nem


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome rockscape for a 30 gallon! and I really like the middle zoa rock, its adds a nice dimension to the aquascape. What about just moving it back to make room in the front?


----------

